# Feliz cumple, LAMARTUS!



## krolaina

*¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES, AMIGA!*​ 

Son muy poquitos...no te quejes tanto que no sabes lo que daría yo por cumplir 18! ​ 
Ya nos contarás qué tipo de fiesta te han organizado...con jamón por fin!! (y cambios de pañales y demás).​ 
Que pases un estupendo día y que nos lo cuentes!​ 
Muchísimos besos guapa.​ 
(Jordi me ahoga...ya seguro, vamos).​


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Marta, yo iba lanzado a ahogar a Carol, pero claro, en medio de tu fiesta no es plan. En todo caso, por si alguien se atraganta un poquitín, a ver si le ayudamos a que pase el pastel  con un poco de líquido.  
¡Muchas felicidades y que pases un día estupendo con los tuyos! 
Jordi


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Seguro que jamás olvidarás este cumple, Marta : ¡no todos gozamos de tan dulce compañía!*

*Desde el Poble-sec, pues, me uno a la celebración y te mando un fortísimo abrazo.*

*Petons enormes, Marta, de la teva germaneta catalana que t'estima molt,*

*Montse *​


----------



## romarsan

MARTA GUAPA 

MOLTES FELICITATS


Disfruta de la fiesta
Un besito a la preciosidad de la casa

Ro​


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡¡¡¡Y que cumplas muy feliz!!!!!!

Besos y cariños desde Buenos Aires,
Fernita.​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicidades Marta!

¡Espero que hayas pasado un cumpleaños a todo dar!

¡Un abrazo enorme!

Erasmo.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Marta. Un abrazo muy fuerte. No estoy al nivel de Jordi que trae champán, ya sabes que en el barrio somos más modestos, así que unas de nuestra zona bien fresquitas.

Un abrazote (y otro para la peque).

Saludos.

Ant

P.D. Espero que la delfina y el culé, no te estropeen la fiesta con tanta violencia.


----------



## Dudu678

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## chics

¡¡¡¡¡Muy feliz cumple!!!!!!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, MARTITA!!*
​


----------



## lamartus

¡Muchas gracias a todos!
Espero que lo estéis pasando bien en la fiesta. ¡Qué corra el cava y la cervecitas fresquitas! Yo traigo esto para animar el cotarro y que el alcohol no caiga en estómago vacío.

Gracias a todos por venir.

Besos e incluso petons míos y la pequeñaja manda babitas para todos sus tíos de WR.

P.D: ¿18? Carol, yo sé que una se mantiene que da gusto verla pero ¿18? ¡quién los pillara otra vez! Vete preparando que el cambio de década pesa muuuucho.


----------



## bb008

*MI BRUJI, FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS...*

*UNOS REGALITOS DESDE VENEZUELA 

 

 

 Y NOS PAISAJITOS A VER SI EL VIAJECITO SE TE DA...*


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Cumpleaños feliz Martita!*

Un saludo desde Grecia,
Cristina


----------



## lamartus

*¡Bb y Cristina! ¡Cuánto tiempo! Es una alegría veros por aquí, gracias por venir a la fiesta. *​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Que sigas disfrutando de tu cumple.*
* Felicidades.*

* *​


----------



## lamartus

¡Gracias, Kibramoa! Me encanta el regalito. 
¡Bienvenida a la fiesta!

Un abrazo.


----------



## María Madrid

Ay Marta, de nuevo yo con mis despistes!!! Un millón de felicidades y mis mejores deseos para este año que has estrenado. Un abrazo,


----------



## lamartus

¡Hey, María! Llegaste casi casi a la resaca, pero siempre se agradece la visita y la felicitación. ¡Nunca es tarde para unas preciosas flores! Gracias.


----------

